# صناعة الإطارات من المطاط الخام إلى تدويرها كمواد مفيدة في الصناعة ..



## وليد يوسف (29 ديسمبر 2006)

تاريخ صناعة الإطارات تاريخ مذهل ولكن التخلص منها بعد إستهلاكها يشكل معضلة تؤرق الدول كما تؤرق أصدقاء البيئة ، ولكي نتعلم أفضل طرق للتخلص من هذه المخلفات لا يوجد ما يضير من معرفة صناعتها .

في المقال التالي تستطيع أن تعرف خطوة بخطوة كيف تصنع الإطارات وكيفية الإستفادة من مخلفاتها:

http://www.eng-forum.com/articles/tires/tires.htm

نتمنى لكم قراءة ممتعة .


----------



## صناعة المعمار (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*مع الشكر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الله يبارك بعمرك م. وليد 

كل عام وانت بخير بمناسبة عيد الأضحى المبارك​


----------



## ابوصالح2003 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية نفع الله بكم


----------



## وليد يوسف (30 ديسمبر 2006)

*صناعة الإطارات .. مزيد من التوضيح*

لمزيد من الإيضاح يسرني رفع الصور التالية: 1) مقطع عرضي للإطار 2) خط الإنتاج












مزيد من المعلومات: http://eng-forum.com/articles/tires/tires1.htm


----------

